# What is the scariest spider you currently own and why?



## nicodimus22 (Feb 21, 2017)

By that, I mean the scariest to YOU, the keeper, who has to deal with feeding, cleaning, rehousing, etc. If your instinct is to say "Nothing scares me" I'd wager that there is at least one T that you're extra cautious with for one reason or another. What is it?

I'm fairly sure that the public in general would be equally scared of most tarantulas, not knowing that there are differences in temperament, venom, speed, etc.


----------



## EulersK (Feb 21, 2017)

Phlogius sp. "Black"
It's extremely fast, extremely skittish, very quick to bite, has medically significant venom, and worst of all it doesn't seem to utilize a hide or burrow. That's a bad combination. It's the only spider that still gives me sweaty palms when rehousing.

On the plus side, its stridulation sounds adorable.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## user 666 (Feb 21, 2017)

My S calceatum. It moves like greased lightning and accounts for about 2/3 of all escape attempts for my entire collection.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timc (Feb 21, 2017)

P. rufilata. Speed and venom should say it all. I never open that lid without a catch cup and a game plan. No issues yet but no reason to let my guard down either. Wonderful spider though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 21, 2017)

Resized952017020795002601



__ cold blood
__ Feb 8, 2017
__ 1



						genic
					




May not look like much, but boy does it have a temper.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 14 | Award 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Feb 21, 2017)

Most of mine are still slings, but I'm going to predict that my N. tripepii will be the one that I'm the most cautious about when it's an adult. Specimens vary, but I've heard that Nhandus can be really crabby (for NW terrestrials anyway.)


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 21, 2017)

No one. Not even my _S.subspinipes_ when she was trying to escape at dawn, one day, and that weird sound of her head against the enclosure waked me up. Even if that isn't the best way for jump out of the bed 

I don't underestimate, however, not even a 'Grammo'. I'm always focused when dealing with them.

What scares me are sharks, not sharks per se (meaning, viewing those in aquariums or else) but the idea to be in their environment, the water, where they have the upper hand. That's why a swim in the Ocean can F-Word for me :-s

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Feb 21, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Most of mine are still slings, but I'm going to predict that my N. tripepii will be the one that I'm the most cautious about when it's an adult. Specimens vary, but I've heard that Nhandus can be really crabby (for NW terrestrials anyway.)


I've raised lots of Nhandu...some are indeed flicky...but most are much more skittish than defensive, and IME, not especially difficult to deal with.

P. cancerides, now there's a nasty NW terrestrial.   Easily my most defensive t, and one of the most skittish.    Open the top and he's either flying around or toppled over in threat posture slapping at the ground or sides.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## nicodimus22 (Feb 21, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Phlogius sp. "Black"
> It's extremely fast, extremely skittish, very quick to bite, has medically significant venom, and worst of all it doesn't seem to utilize a hide or burrow. That's a bad combination. It's the only spider that still gives me sweaty palms when rehousing.


That's Australia in general, man. Everything there wants you dead!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Anoplogaster (Feb 21, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> What scares me are sharks, not sharks per se (meaning, viewing those in aquariums or else) but the idea to be in their environment, the water, where they have the upper hand. That's why a swim in the Ocean can F-Word for me :-s


Oh, sharks aren't so bad..... they're just large fish

I wouldn't say any of my Ts scare me. But I definitely practice extra caution around my rufilata and my H. mac. Both are pretty skitty. Neither of them have ever thrown a threat posture at me. But I would consider those my fastest Ts. My most impressive is still my large P. vittata female. But she's actually SUPER mellow. I've seen Avics with more energy than her.... lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Olan (Feb 21, 2017)

My 4" H. mac doesn't use a hide. But she's never bolted or threat postured. Just sits there waiting for a cricket when I open the lid. One day she dumped a bunch of moss in her water dish and webbed it up. As I was trying to pull all that out with tongs, she walked over and put her front feet on the moss like a curious rosea. She's the weirdest H. mac ever. I expect her to one day out of nowhere explode with rage and kill me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Cheo Samad (Feb 21, 2017)

Currently have nothing to fear. It seems I have some fun rehousing to do this weekend, but fear in general is unhealthy. I respect all of my animals, but fear would lead to more mistakes which would be bad. 

I'm highly considering getting a centipede soon. I guess that would be considered 'scary.'

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## boina (Feb 22, 2017)

Phormictopus atrichomatus. It's the only T I've ever seen that actively attacked me - when I opened the lid it raced out of it's hide and tried to bite me. Just got the lid in between me and him in time and he then proceeded to "bite" the lid, venom dripping. I was totally shocked. That thing is mental. That was when he was new and hadn't settled in, though. He has calmed down a bit by now so I can at least feed him and change his water without another attack.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rittdk01 (Feb 22, 2017)

I don't fear any of them.  I definitely take precautions to avoid anything with my skittish spiders.  I rehoused a fast and flighty p vittata on Sunday.  Didn't want to go in the bigger enclosure, so I took the top off and put the old into the new.  A few hours later he had crawled out and was on the side of the new one.  Removed old enclosure, added cork bark, and done.  It's ok to let them come out on their own, whether rehousing or unpacking.


----------



## creepa (Feb 22, 2017)

I am not scared of any i own...

If someone is scared of a spider in his collection he/she should sell it.

A healthy dose of caution on the other hand i have when dealing with my adult female Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng krachan.
She is a beast that wants to eat my face.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 22, 2017)

No fear, but I have some that I am extra cautious around. 
Strangely enough, my B.smithi is the one of which I open the enclosure most carefully. Not because of biting or speed, but because she flicks those damned urticating hairs at the slightest disturbance, and I am most sensitive to her hairs 
Speed/temperament wise, it is one of my P.pulchers at the moment. She comes out of her nest in threatpose if I breathe wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 22, 2017)

Non at the moment but when my Theraphosa Blondi grows a bit I'll be very wary due to the hairs.


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 22, 2017)

E. Sp. Red - They are so nice it gets scary wondering about their secret motive.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 14 | Creative 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 22, 2017)

Being afraid of a pet makes me think perhaps a person shouldn't have it.. I can't imagine that being very fun. 
I'm def more cautious with my OW arboreals though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Moonohol (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm always afraid of getting haired by my L. difficilis. Fortunately she isn't a kicker, but I also haven't had to deal with rehousing her yet...


----------



## Abyss (Feb 22, 2017)

None are scary, they are all sweet and cuddly and never toss up a threat. They are content to just chill an let me do what i need to do.

If i had to choose i suppose it'd be my 0.1 P. met due to venom potency but meh, shes a sweet girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bread (Feb 22, 2017)

Got to be mrs WC Hysterocrates who never fails to come charging out or her burrow when I open the lid, and I never know which way shes going to 'charge'


----------



## Ghost56 (Feb 22, 2017)

Not exactly scary but worrisome. My little obt has started this thing where she likes to either nail the food or bolt straight out of the container when it hits the web. Super unpredictable, and I'd hate to lose the little girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TweedMcQueen (Feb 22, 2017)

She doesn't scare me but honestly I'm most cautious with my rosey.  Definitely one of the psychos.  Bi-polar.  Sometimes chill but most of the time  bites at the water stream when I refill the dish, lunges at tongs etc.  Doesn't matter how much she has eaten.    She's just territorial I think.  Once out of the enclosure she relaxes.  But getting her out is always an adventure.


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hands down my juvy female Phlogius crassipes!


----------



## Formerphobe (Feb 22, 2017)

I definitely use caution and precaution. None of my current ones really "scare" me. 
I do have a free range Chilobrachys sp Black Satan. I anticipate being significantly surprised one of these days.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Apr 28, 2017)

My Piloctenus Cf. Haematostoma it's a lightening quick wandering spider and it always dances and shows fangs if disturbed, scares me more than my centipedes lol... It's my weekly dose of adrenaline hehe


----------



## Arachnophoric (Apr 29, 2017)

Not afraid, but certainly wary of my _S. calceatum. _She seems pretty chill and more interested in hiding than anything, but I'm just waiting for her to show me why they get such a bad reputation! 

And one of my _G. pulchra _slings weirds me out. It likes to sit there and "watch" me (I know they have bad eyesight, but it always seems to be turned towards me) for extended periods of time... I think it's plotting something.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Apr 29, 2017)

All of my guys are pretty chill when it comes to rehousing and other types of maintenance that requires me disturbing them (I just let them go at their own pace). I guess I'd have to say my MM OBT that I have to get in a deli cup. I'm trading him for a 2" H. mac and an inch P. cancerides.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 29, 2017)

I wouldn't call it "fear' , but in my case it is the eventual rehousing of my L. parahybana. And the apprehension stems more from my concern for the spider than my own safety. But, the concern for my own safety would be what would result in harm coming to her ,causing my concern.

Does that make any sense at all?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vezon (Apr 29, 2017)

My T. gigas. It has this tenancy to make a dash for the lid when I open its enclosure to feed it. Either that or it will run laps around the perimeter of its enclosure. I *hate* having to chase the dumb thing around the room because I'm always afraid I'm going to crush its leg or something with a catch cup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stormsky (Apr 29, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> I wouldn't call it "fear' , but in my case it is the eventual rehousing of my L. parahybana. And the apprehension stems more from my concern for the spider than my own safety. But, the concern for my own safety would be what would result in harm coming to her ,causing my concern.
> 
> Does that make any sense at all?


That is basically the exact fear I have with my tarantulas.
For example, I'm not so much worried that one might run out on to me and bite me. It's not gonna kill me so I'll get over it. I'm more worried that if they bite me, I might flinch and throw or drop the tarantula and kill it by accident.

Is that about what you mean?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 29, 2017)

Pretty much, yes.


----------



## BrockiePelma (Apr 29, 2017)

Every Ts i own that is hungry.

Their so damn feisty,just a blow of wind on the vents and they'd com'a runnin', fangs first.


----------



## sasker (Apr 29, 2017)

I only own NW slow moving terrestrials, nothing to be afraid of. However, not too long ago these guys used to scare me a little. Perhaps I am getting ready for faster NW arboreals or OW...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Apr 29, 2017)

I don't fear any of my Tarantulas but I do have a healthy fear of the venom that some of my Ts possess as I keep some potent species.. 
There is only one species in my collection that I don't enjoy working with and it's my H.mac. It doesn't use a hide and is allways up near the opening of the enclosure. It's webbing extends top to bottom and it can move from one end of the enclosure to the other before my brain can register What's happening..  It's the most skittish H.mac I have ever owned.


----------



## Dovey (Feb 2, 2018)

I am constantly alarmed by fast mature male arboreals that want the hell out! Those bolty, leggy guys drive me crazy. One of them will zoom by me and be up the wall or down the bookcase or up my arm or tickling around on the back of my neck, and there's me trying not to panic or thrash about and cause a fall or a crushed limb. Jeez, reproductive imperative--whatever, calm down! And I've raised them all from wee babies, so hurting one would just crush my heart.

It seems like speed is the source of any anxiety I have about tarantulas. I am terrified of little pill vials of tiny, teleporting slings--their sole goal in life seems to be to take up residence under my bed or under my shoe rather than in the carefully prepared habitat I have waiting for them. I'm just terrified I'm going to knock a leg off or squish one somehow trying to get them back in the corral. Got a D. diamentinensis, C. Perezmilessi, and a P. regalis--all wee slings--from Joe Rossi yesterday, and my nerves are still just shot! Going to need an extra two or three hours of therapy for the diamentinensis, alone: it was about the size of a hydrogen atom and ended up in my lap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Feb 2, 2018)

I'd say my LP warrants the most caution. It's a skittish little monkey, on more than one occasion when I gently tapped it with my paintbrush to move in in one direction or the other it's just wheeled around and bear-hugged it 

I am also pretty cautious with my Nhandu chromatus. Mostly because I see this girls face every time I open the enclosure.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/beginner-keeping-mostly-old-worlds.302403/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightshady (Feb 2, 2018)

None of my T’s are ‘scary’ since they’re all NW, but I’m very cautious with two of them. My A. geniculata because everything in its habitat is thought of as food, and my P. irminia because it’s lightning fast and I don’t want an escape.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DanBsTs (Feb 2, 2018)

My tarantulas are all slings at this point in time ranging from .25" to about 2". None of them scare me. I find myself saying "awwww!"  more than anything. That being said, I treat all my T's with caution whether it is an .5" B. Albo sling or my lightning fast 1.5" C. Fimbriatus sling. I give them there due respect. I definitely give my C. Fimbriatus a little extra caution when transferring and feeding. At this point it is more interested in fleeing to its burrow. I have no doubt that will change with time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm scared of my female Chilobrachys sp. Vietnam Blue...

Every time I go into my closet to care for my spiders, she yells boo.  Gets me every time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Cookie 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 2, 2018)

Psalmopoeus cambrigei.. that thing is not of this world.. it's feeding response is ridiculous. Chasing tongs, water, breath, misting.. nothing slows it down once it's in the hint. Which is 24/7..

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Dovey (Feb 2, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Psalmopoeus cambrigei.. that thing is not of this world.. it's feeding response is ridiculous. Chasing tongs, water, breath, misting.. nothing slows it down once it's in the hint. Which is 24/7..


Yep, that's one of my KY Derby hopefuls, too. Dang, they're feisty!


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 2, 2018)

Dovey said:


> Yep, that's one of my KY Derby hopefuls, too. Dang, they're feisty!


Once she figured out there's no food. She's fairly timid. But God help you till then..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 2, 2018)

Dovey said:


> I am constantly alarmed by fast mature male arboreals that want the hell out!





Venom1080 said:


> Psalmopoeus cambrigei.


I'm so looking forward to packing up my MM P. cambridgei once I find a buyer for him

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## draconisj4 (Feb 2, 2018)

My juvenile P. cancerides. I'm not scared of him, it's more like I'm scared he's going to hurt himself. He is always out and he thinks EVERYTHING is food. Getting his water dish out to clean it is always nerve wracking. I'm afraid he's going to bite the tongs or the dish and break his fangs. I've only seen him throw a threat pose once though and that was at a stream of water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## athlete96 (Feb 2, 2018)

K. brunnipes. I don't like playing the "where's the speck" game. 

The only other one that makes me a tad nervous is my N. tripepii. It's very skittish. Compared to my P. pulcher and T. gigas, it's the road runner.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rhysandfish (Feb 2, 2018)

H. sp "Colombia small". There's this one in my trio that is insane. It bolts every time I open the cup and recently decided to play some hide and seek as well. Spent 30 mins looking for it thinking it left my shelf but sadly, it was just relaxing it's fat self on my shelf.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 2, 2018)

Nothing I have so far is really that scary. My _Ceratogyrus marshalli_ probably has the worst bite, but she is a pet hole.

My _Neoholothele incei_, _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_, and _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ have the best chance of escape (due to their speed), but they mostly go into their retreats when startled. (The cam will run toward what she thinks is food, however.)

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Screamingreenmachine (Feb 2, 2018)

Oh without a doubt my H. Maculata... Just got her and honestly it's the speed that gets my heart racing a bit. Not really scary, just requires me to be fully aware when dealing with anything in her enclosure. Can't wait for the OBT and my C. Fimbriatus to get some size. Maybe they will rival her haha! My P. Muticus is a big softy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonroe (Feb 2, 2018)

Screamingreenmachine said:


> Oh without a doubt my H. Maculata... Just got her and honestly it's the speed that gets my heart racing a bit. Not really scary, just requires me to be fully aware when dealing with anything in her enclosure. Can't wait for the OBT and my C. Fimbriatus to get some size. Maybe they will rival her haha! My P. Muticus is a big softy


I second this, from my modest collection Miss Marzipan is a real b.. 
Still a lovely spider as long as you don't touch her or "enter" her cork bark tube. 



Venom1080 said:


> Psalmopoeus cambrigei.. that thing is not of this world.. it's feeding response is ridiculous. Chasing tongs, water, breath, misting.. nothing slows it down once it's in the hint. Which is 24/7..


That was my first ever tarantula, sub adult female P. Cambridgei. 
The pet store didn't voice a single concern, at least they told me she is aboreal and sold me an Exo Terra 30x30x45.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ccTroi (Feb 2, 2018)

One of my E. sp red slings. It never wants to eat! I’m scared and afraid.

Reactions: Lollipop 1 | Winner 1


----------



## dord (Feb 2, 2018)

I don't have much experience yet but it has to be my C. cyaneopubescens. I'd heard about their tendency to bolt but for the first few months I had no problems, but when it bolted to the ceiling of its enclosure for the first time, it caught me by surprise. Valuable lesson learned that day- don't underestimate a tarantula!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Feb 2, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Psalmopoeus cambrigei.. that thing is not of this world.. it's feeding response is ridiculous. Chasing tongs, water, breath, misting.. nothing slows it down once it's in the hint. Which is 24/7..


I love my cambrigei!  It seems like its always putting all its’ effort into going this way then that then up then down then running the other way for a bit.

I’ve done several upgrades and rehousings this week and I enjoyed chading the P cambrigei around the bathtub.

The one that really got me nervous was my 4” P smithi.  Anytime she moves she looks like she drank a pot of coffee then took a giant rip off a crack pipe.  The rufilata and metallica are both very calm and I’ve had no issues with them.  Just the P smithi.  I think I like her more for that though.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 2, 2018)

MetalMan2004 said:


> I love my cambrigei!  It seems like its always putting all its’ effort into going this way then that then up then down then running the other way for a bit.
> 
> I’ve done several upgrades and rehousings this week and I enjoyed chading the P cambrigei around the bathtub.
> 
> The one that really got me nervous was my 4” P smithi.  Anytime she moves she looks like she drank a pot of coffee then took a giant rip off a crack pipe.  The rufilata and metallica are both very calm and I’ve had no issues with them.  Just the P smithi.  I think I like her more for that though.


Don't get me wrong, she's lots of fun to feed and do maintenance on.


----------



## Lil Paws (Feb 3, 2018)

I have no hot or super feisty species. I don't consider any of my inverts to be scary. I like my pets laid back and not a too much of a health risk either. I have been scared twice, though. The time my G. Pulchripes struck at a paintbrush (she was my first larger T, and I had not seen one do that before) and when one of my B. Vagans slings grabbed me when I was feeding it. I flinched and flung the poor thing across the floor. Fortunately, it turned out to be okay (aside from literally having the poop scared out of it). That is why I ended up getting some species of inverts who respond well with handling. I want to have better control over my reactions when these kinds of things happen. I can take being bit—I just need to not freak out over a bunch of legs unexpectedly on me.


----------



## Dovey (Feb 3, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I'm so looking forward to packing up my MM P. cambridgei once I find a buyer for him


Yep, I am so tired of dealing with Harry Houdini/Parnelli Jones, I've about decided to buy him a girlfriend. Clearly, he needs a hobby.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PanzoN88 (Feb 3, 2018)

My two B. sabulosum, they don't even bother with a threat pose, they just get to striking, runner up is my E. pachypus (there is a reason i nicknamed her "La Reina De Los Diablos"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Feb 3, 2018)

I hate it when my huntsmans bolt all over the place though I wouldn't call it scary, but my King cricket is absolutely psychotic. Little mongrel gave me a really bad bite on the finger, it's the only animal I have that will actually attack me from a distance unprovoked


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 3, 2018)

PanzoN88 said:


> My two B. sabulosum, they don't even bother with a threat pose, they just get to striking, runner up is my E. pachypus (there is a reason i nicknamed her "La Reina De Los Diablos"


Izzat Spanish for the queen of hell?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Quantities Of Quarrels (Feb 3, 2018)

Believe it or not my rosie. I got her as a rescue from a pet store that couldn't care for her properly. I was told that she was raised there from a sling but I suspect she was probably wild caught (her first week home she made an egg sac but it was a dud, thankfully, as I wasn't ready to care for slings). But BOY does she have a temper. If you even open her tank she'll go into a threat pose. She doesn't even fling hairs, just goes right in for the bite if your hand gets too close. It's hell to change her water dish and clean up her tank. I lover her anyway, of course. She's just a bit cranky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (Feb 3, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> Izzat Spanish for the queen of hell?


Close, it's queen of the devils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Feb 3, 2018)

C. elegans- that bugger is TINY and FAST and dear god I do not want to lose it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StampFan (Feb 3, 2018)

athlete96 said:


> K. brunnipes. I don't like playing the "where's the speck" game.
> 
> The only other one that makes me a tad nervous is my N. tripepii. It's very skittish. Compared to my P. pulcher and T. gigas, it's the road runner.


Yep I am also playing the where's the speck game with my K brunnipes.  Have dropped dead prey right on the poor thing's head 3 times.  I have actually named mine Speck.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bugsrcool (Feb 3, 2018)

I had a dark oak fishing spider _Dolomedes tenebrosus_ before i would hold but she was so damn fast and liked to dart into my sleeve my mother was not thrilled.
But they do make good first true spiders.


----------



## Chuckmater (Feb 3, 2018)

My 4" Nhandu Tripepii seems to want to bolt every time I open the enclosure!


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 3, 2018)

My B. hamorii (the "B" stands for "Bloodthirster")




JK, I actually find her temper pretty amusing.

Anything that moves unnaturally fast makes me feel a little uneasy though (yet, for some reason, I have loads of Psalmos, a couple of Pokies and a H. mac lol).

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 3, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> I hate it when my huntsmans bolt all over the place though I wouldn't call it scary, but my King cricket is absolutely psychotic. Little mongrel gave me a really bad bite on the finger, it's the only animal I have that will actually attack me from a distance unprovoked


I had a Google on that king cricket...man those beasts have mandibles 

The spider currently upping my bloodpressure is my C.sanderi. It has a DLS of about a cm, but it chases me around its cup like it's an adult. A very speedy adult at that. I'm afraid it will get its legs stuck in the lid at one point. Once it starts running it doesn't stop


----------



## Doc Ebola (Feb 3, 2018)

According to my niece, every single thing in my collection is absolutely terrifying. Even the hoppers.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 3, 2018)

None of mine are that scary, but my Hapalopus sp Colombia large juvenile is a creep. He is usually buried, he makes a mess, he kills crickets and then leaves them for later. Sometimes he doesn't even use his hide, he just buries himself in the dirt like a zombie.  His enclosure is usually trashed no matter how much I clean it up for him. He is basically my slovenly, ungrateful teenager.   Don't worry, I know he's just a tarantula doing tarantula things and I do get a kick out of him. 

I am pretty cautious when I do anything in that enclosure because if he wants to race around he is so darn FAST.  

I do anticipate that my other oft buried youngster, a Phormictopus auratus will  be a grump when he is older because I have read that they will defend over hiding in most instances.


----------



## ShyDragoness (Feb 3, 2018)

Doc Ebola said:


> According to my niece, every single thing in my collection is absolutely terrifying. Even the hoppers.


My niece is adorable, shes too young to meet my collection yet but she keeps nagging me and saying she wants to steal them all LMAO

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 3


----------



## Doc Ebola (Feb 3, 2018)

ShyDragoness said:


> My niece is adorable, shes too young to meet my collection yet but she keeps nagging me and saying she wants to steal them all LMAO


Haha. I've got a 5 year old nephew who loves all of it. He even bravely handled one of my big mantids. He's totally hooked on it all and got loads of books on spiders and such. I bought him a couple of stick insects and 6 months later they're still alive. They even survived show and tell. The niece is 17 btw - lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Daesu (Feb 3, 2018)

Just got a Tapinauchenius Gigas sling. Doesn't look like much at the momont but heard that it could be a handful.
Also the one i'm keeping an eye on is my Psalmopoeus cambridgei.


----------



## PanzoN88 (Feb 3, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> My B. hamorii (the "B" stands for "Bloodthirster")
> 
> View attachment 265316
> 
> ...


I wish my B. hamorii had a temperament like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## athlete96 (Feb 3, 2018)

StampFan said:


> Yep I am also playing the where's the speck game with my K brunnipes.  Have dropped dead prey right on the poor thing's head 3 times.  I have actually named mine Speck.


I just refer to it as dirt. I wish I was kidding. I do think my dirt is in premoult though, and I hope it magically increases to a size where I can take it out of the vial and into a deli cup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## D Sherlod (Feb 4, 2018)

I have a Tapinauchenius g and a Tapinauchenius v. ,,teleporting is an understatement. My ow's don' bother me they are pretty mellow.
My B. hamorii gave me a good jump when she flipped her water dish at me as I was filling it.


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 4, 2018)

Don't have a scary T right now (OBT hooked out a couple years ago) so, just a couple of semi-fasties right now; but they tend to burrow down rather than escaping up and out.  

I would have to say I am most cautious right now with G pulchripes.  A complete sweetheart, but quite active, loves to climb, never in same place for long ... and my most likely T to decide to have a walkabout when the lid is off.  He's gotten so huge (was just a 1/4 inch tiny sling when I acquired him -- he spent his first months in a tiny condiment cup!!!!)  But these days, his five gallon faunarium may need upgrading soon!  He can stand up and reach the top of enclosure.  It's like he's waiting for a chance to bolt!  And he's just the sort of T who would think that was a fine adventure.   lol
I have gotten where I open lid door on top to drop in feeders and then remove lid to attempt his water bowl while he chows down.  Unfortunately, he's gotten where he will drop his prey and charge for the water bowl --- I sometimes just end up syringing the water in through top slats.
Can't seriously be afraid of him; perhaps afraid 'for' him -- he has no sense of danger -- and he has charmed me so much being so silly and agreeable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 4, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> My B. hamorii (the "B" stands for "Bloodthirster")
> 
> View attachment 265316
> 
> ...


I asked you this before, but it’s been a few months so it could’ve happened by now. Has she stridulated before?


----------



## lateapexpredator (Feb 4, 2018)

This Chilobrachys sp. Vietnam Blue

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Popcorn 1


----------



## Tarmizi Zakaria (Feb 4, 2018)

nicodimus22 said:


> Most of mine are still slings, but I'm going to predict that my N. tripepii will be the one that I'm the most cautious about when it's an adult. Specimens vary, but I've heard that Nhandus can be really crabby (for NW terrestrials anyway.)


Mee too...got 4 times threat posture when feeding with nhandu tripepii sling...


----------



## nicodimus22 (Feb 4, 2018)

Tarmizi Zakaria said:


> Mee too...got 4 times threat posture when feeding with nhandu tripepii sling...


My N. tripepii sling from a year ago has grown into a 4-inch male. He is very skittish, but not defensive so far. As they say, specimens can vary.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 4, 2018)

Moakmeister said:


> I asked you this before, but it’s been a few months so it could’ve happened by now. Has she stridulated before?


No, just threat postures/slapping/biting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 4, 2018)

lateapexpredator said:


> This Chilobrachys sp. Vietnam Blue


'Can I PLEASE'- spider slaps and spreads fangs-
No. No you can't.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## StampFan (Feb 4, 2018)

nicodimus22 said:


> My N. tripepii sling from a year ago has grown into a 4-inch male. He is very skittish, but not defensive so far. As they say, specimens can vary.


No kidding.  I rehoused mine 4 inch female yesterday, and probably could have just rehoused her with my hand if I was into that kinda thing.  Not even a hair flick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShyDragoness (Feb 5, 2018)

lateapexpredator said:


> This Chilobrachys sp. Vietnam Blue


Oh my  That's one angry little guy you've got there! Lmao


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Feb 7, 2018)

nicodimus22 said:


> By that, I mean the scariest to YOU, the keeper, who has to deal with feeding, cleaning, rehousing, etc. If your instinct is to say "Nothing scares me" I'd wager that there is at least one T that you're extra cautious with for one reason or another. What is it?
> 
> I'm fairly sure that the public in general would be equally scared of most tarantulas, not knowing that there are differences in temperament, venom, speed, etc.


i dont own it yet but its being shipped and thats my Dysdera crocata because...


i kept a bark centipede in the past that i had an aversion to because
but keeping one helped me get over it.

if were talking scariest spider to me i dont own were talking Phoneutria fera because


and the bonus symptom me being male i would experience from a bite and "@Widow lover has some and if I remember correctly his female was giving him the full display when he was doing maintenance on a different shelf. This was a couple weeks ago." -@pannaking22 seriously there are the only spiders i would kill with a high caliber sniper from a safe distance of 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 miles away


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Feb 7, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> i dont own it yet but its being shipped and thats my Dysdera crocata because...
> View attachment 265703
> 
> 
> ...


if were talking Ts i dont have but would hapilyh take(the only T i have is a brachypelma abopolosim being shipped) is a coboalt blue because


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Feb 7, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> if were talking Ts i dont have but would hapilyh take(the only T i have is a brachypelma abopolosim being shipped) is a coboalt blue because


wait nevermind its king baboons seriously from what i looks like keeping them it goes:
owner: *breathes in spiders general direction*
spider:*pulls out 2 revolvers and starts doing backflips while fireing rounds and breathing fire while screaming where is your god now in backwards lattin*

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Andrea B (Feb 7, 2018)

I only have slings right now, but the scariest one thus far is the Avicularia braunshauseni.   It's teeny but super skittish.  The problem is that the enclosure it is in the bottom has to come off when I feed it.  So I stick the tongs with a baby roach in there and just about every time I do this it freaks out like crazy and tries to make a run for it.  I'm scared it will hurt itself more than anything because it jumps.  It's harrowing every time.  I usually end up leaving a half dead roach on it's webbed area which Andre (the T) eats after it's decided it isn't about to die.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## MrTwister (Feb 7, 2018)

Currently the one I am most cautious with is my L.p. Only because a spider almost the size of my face is no joke.


----------



## Tia B (Feb 7, 2018)

My Cyriocosmus aueri 1/8" sling is my scariest spider because it's so dang tiny I worry about squishing it or losing it all the time. My second scariest is my Tapinauchenius violaceous because it spazzes out worse than anything I've ever seen. I touch the enclosure and the thing teleports for ten minutes. My T. gigas is decently slow and calm, but not this guy.


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Feb 8, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> Nothing I have so far is really that scary. My _Ceratogyrus marshalli_ probably has the worst bite, but she is a pet hole.
> 
> My _Neoholothele incei_, _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_, and _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ have the best chance of escape (due to their speed), but they mostly go into their retreats when startled. (The cam will run toward what she thinks is food, however.)


@Ungoliant is a heccin legend


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Feb 8, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> i dont own it yet but its being shipped and thats my Dysdera crocata because...


 after unboxing it today and it attempting to climb out of its enclosure onto my hand because NO ONE TOLD ME IT COULD CLIMB SLICK SURFACES!! i can say it is my scariest spider and it also almost gave me a heart attack


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 8, 2018)

Since my biggest fear is losing them, all of the speedy tykes scare me from an escape standpoint. I consider that a very healthy fear, because it keeps me from becoming lazy, complacent and careless.
All of the dwarf species are super speedy, as well as the D.pentaloris, the T.pruriens juveniles, my H.sp.Colombia Large and my N.incei. I always ensure that I know where they are before opening the enclosure. I will often lay the enclosure lid across part of the top while I'm fooling around inside in case they get upset and bolt. I do all maintenance in a pretty clear area and I am deliberate in my actions. Every single individual has a hide and all my speedy tykes use it without exception.
When I take photos, I am extremely careful that they have already freaked out a bit and have calmed down. Often, those who concern me are fed before I take any photos, so they are preoccupied. I am sometimes rewarded by their cooperation.
Some of the others might bolt as well, but they wouldn't get as far and I would be able to easily contain them. I've heard more than one case of people losing their D.pentaloris and not finding them alive. I would never forgive myself if that happened to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickW (Feb 8, 2018)

The brown recluse that lives next to my water heater.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## D Sherlod (Feb 8, 2018)

NickW said:


> The brown recluse that lives next to my water heater.


Time to rehome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Feb 8, 2018)

NickW said:


> The brown recluse that lives next to my water heater.


im hopeing you mean brown recluse in an enclosure next to my water heater because if thats not what you meant you are the embodiment of livin like larry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## spookyvibes (Feb 8, 2018)

My Ephebopus murinus is a bit unsettling, not because of her defensive behavior or teleportating abilities, actually because of her lack of. I've had a total of two threat postures, one caused by a prey item. Every time I open her container, she sits as still as can be. She even takes her food quite delicately. I'm just waiting for the day that she decides to flaunt her speed. Just goes the show the variation of temperament between specimens. I have a Grammostola porteri with more of an attitude than her


----------



## NickW (Feb 8, 2018)

D Sherlod said:


> Time to rehome


At least I think its a brown recluse. Cant get the camera close enough for a good picture.


----------



## spookyvibes (Feb 8, 2018)

NickW said:


> At least I think its a brown recluse. Cant get the camera close enough for a good picture.


If you're able to get a good look at the eyes, there should be six in total in a single row across the front of the carapace, with a space in between each pair.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 8, 2018)

NickW said:


> At least I think its a brown recluse. Cant get the camera close enough for a good picture.


That is a species of _Kukulcania_. They are commonly mistaken for recluses (especially the mature males, which are brown and often have a fiddle-like marking on the back).

These spiders are harmless and are remarkably long-lived for true spiders. (I have some that I caught as mature females 4+ years ago that are still going strong.)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Winner 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Feb 9, 2018)

NickW said:


> At least I think its a brown recluse. Cant get the camera close enough for a good picture.


That is a southern house spider, _Kukulcania _sp..  The males can look a lot like a brown recluse and they are often confused for one, but the very long pedipalps are a good identifying feature.  _Loxosceles_ also don't really establish a home web like this. 

Also, in AZ you won't find the "brown recluse," _Loxosceles reclusa_, but you may find some of the other species like _L. deserta _or _L. arizonica_ if you are away from civilization.

**edit** seems I missed page 6 and @Ungoliant has already answered.

Reactions: Cake 1


----------



## NickW (Feb 9, 2018)

Whoops! Sorry for the mis-ID! I guess I need to brush up on my local spiders. Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## Juniorispissed (Feb 10, 2018)

So to the question the OP asked, my scariest T? I'm still a noob, I know. But I did dive head first into the hobby. I have a handful of OW, including OBT, and H. Mac. Always cautious when doing anything with my critters, but the that gets me... the smaller of my 2 LP's. She's a hair kicker on a whole new level. She kicks when I open an enclosure two feet away. Just to feed her I crack the led and toss the roach in her vicinity. Any real maintenance is done with gloves and a dust mask. It's sad really, a month and change after a molt and she's bald again.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Mychajlo (Feb 10, 2018)

I just had to rehouse my C. Vonwirthi today and boy oh boy “knees weak, arms are heavy, palms are sweaty”, she was not a happy camper when I had to fish her out of her burrow which was SO much deeper then I was thinking it was gonna be, got the whole set up in the tub and got her into the catch cup but once I set her cup into the new enclosure. BAM, sprinted right out of the enclosure and out of the tub right onto the toilet lid, she’s a fast and mean booger and not to mention that venom, granted not as bad as some other but still. She is definitely the one I’m reluctant to mess with in my collection

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ztesch (Feb 10, 2018)

So the Tarantula that gives me the most problems is my Brachypelma vagans.  Now granted the majority of my collection are slings or getting into juvenile stage, but this feisty little guy makes feeding/ maintenance sessions pretty interesting.  This clip is me trying to feed this guy a meal worm and then trying to fish it out of the dirt. Ya he didnt like it verry much.  Keep in mind this was me 2 months in and I definitely learned from this situation.. Oh and I added music to the video because there were was waaaay to many expletives in there.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shaithisferenczy (Mar 1, 2018)

Mychajlo said:


> I just had to rehouse my C. Vonwirthi today and boy oh boy “knees weak, arms are heavy, palms are sweaty”, she was not a happy camper when I had to fish her out of her burrow which was SO much deeper then I was thinking it was gonna be, got the whole set up in the tub and got her into the catch cup but once I set her cup into the new enclosure. BAM, sprinted right out of the enclosure and out of the tub right onto the toilet lid, she’s a fast and mean booger and not to mention that venom, granted not as bad as some other but still. She is definitely the one I’m reluctant to mess with in my collection


oh god, i had a von wirthi, it was completely insane. ended up trading it for a singapore blue and she's a total sweetheart. never owning a von wirthi again,they're my spider kryptonite.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NateSqueeler (Mar 1, 2018)

My E. murinus is particularly mean with a really deep burrow. She's my favorite but I really do not enjoy rehousing her.


----------



## mconnachan (Mar 1, 2018)

None as yet, although the OW's I have are still at that sling-juvenile stage, so there have been no threat postures _YET_ - my O. schioedtei did manage to escape whilst doing a routine water change, s/he's so bloody fast - I blinked and it was on the floor - I (without any forethought) quickly scooped her up in my hand and returned her to the enclosure. I respect/prepare for every eventuality now, as I did then - but with *much* more caution.


----------



## zoogirl (Mar 1, 2018)

So far our scariest T between me and my husband has got to be his Cobalt blue! She's incredibly fast, has managed to escape once! Oh, boy was that a scary night! She is very aggressive and I don't go near her! My husband tends to her, and he has learned that you can tend to her during the day and she'll stay under her hide and not come out but if you go in there at night, she flies at you trying to attack or escape. We think she's about 5 or 6 inches but have yet to manage to measure her. You can see her pic on my husband's profile @jerermy


----------



## WebBrowser (Mar 1, 2018)

My H. mac definitely gives me adreneline when I have to maintain her enclosure. Just so quick and unpredictable. She just knows. Had a few quick pull outs, when she charges she always comes exactly to where my hand was in her enclosure a second before.. On the other hand my P. ornata will just sit there (MENACINGLY!) and that gives me the heebie jeebies sometimes. Too calm, almost as if to throw off the expectation of defensiveness. Clever girl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JeremyRay75 (Mar 1, 2018)

zoogirl said:


> So far our scariest T between me and my husband has got to be his Cobalt blue! She's incredibly fast, has managed to escape once! Oh, boy was that a scary night! She is very aggressive and I don't go near her! My husband tends to her, and he has learned that you can tend to her during the day and she'll stay under her hide and not come out but if you go in there at night, she flies at you trying to attack or escape. We think she's about 5 or 6 inches but have yet to manage to measure her. You can see her pic on my husband's profile @jerermy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mychajlo (Mar 1, 2018)

zoogirl said:


> So far our scariest T between me and my husband has got to be his Cobalt blue! She's incredibly fast, has managed to escape once! Oh, boy was that a scary night! She is very aggressive and I don't go near her! My husband tends to her, and he has learned that you can tend to her during the day and she'll stay under her hide and not come out but if you go in there at night, she flies at you trying to attack or escape. We think she's about 5 or 6 inches but have yet to manage to measure her. You can see her pic on my husband's profile @jerermy


Yeah I would definitely agree that the Cyriopagopus genus are very thrilling to work with, they will definitely get your heart racing, my girl sassy, a Cyriopagopus Vonwirthi, does, and she is STRONG

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm not really afraid of any of my spiders, but I guess the one that I treat with the most respect is my L.P. Simply because it has a great prey response, will throw a threat pose if pushed a little too far and is relatively quick and large enough now that getting tagged would be kind of unpleasant. The same would apply to my A. genic, I guess, but since he matured into a male, he lacks the bulk of my female LP and is somehow less intimidating. I still won't put my fingers near him though.

Tge only ones I have that I will lower my caution a little for is my G. pulchripes, who after an initial mood test with tongs, I'll sometimes nudge with a finger if he gets I the way during maintenance, and my B. smithi whose mood swings can vary a little but is not psychotic
Oh, and I also have a mature male E.campestratus who still clobbers prey (albeit slightly clumsily) even after hooking out a couple years ago  that I exercise due caution with. In fact, in its younger days, it was the only tarantula I've had that managed to make me flinch.


----------



## 0311usmc (Mar 2, 2018)

zoogirl said:


> So far our scariest T between me and my husband has got to be his Cobalt blue! She's incredibly fast, has managed to escape once! Oh, boy was that a scary night! She is very aggressive and I don't go near her! My husband tends to her, and he has learned that you can tend to her during the day and she'll stay under her hide and not come out but if you go in there at night, she flies at you trying to attack or escape. We think she's about 5 or 6 inches but have yet to manage to measure her. You can see her pic on my husband's profile @jerermy


I am curious as to how you keep your c.lividum. I own both the c.lividum and minax and they are both kittens. Never seen a threat pose or anything. Both go deep in burrows when disturbed. Maybe yours does not  have enough substrate to feel safe or comfortable. Both of mine have 14" Of substrate and they went straight to the bottom and made nice living quarters for themselves. I only ask because a fossorial tarantula given enough substrate to burrow and feel safe should be relatively drama free when feeding and doing maintenance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zoogirl (Mar 2, 2018)

0311usmc said:


> I am curious as to how you keep your c.lividum. I own both the c.lividum and minax and they are both kittens. Never seen a threat pose or anything. Both go deep in burrows when disturbed. Maybe yours does not  have enough substrate to feel safe or comfortable. Both of mine have 14" Of substrate and they went straight to the bottom and made nice living quarters for themselves. I only ask because a fossorial tarantula given enough substrate to burrow and feel safe should be relatively drama free when feeding and doing maintenance.


She' got 10 or 11 inches of substrate and a hide. At first she just sat outside the hide, now she's at least going in the hide and it does look like she's dug down a little and she webs up the hide so you can barely see in. I' m wondering if it's too moist for her and maybe that is why she won't burrow.


----------



## 0311usmc (Mar 2, 2018)

zoogirl said:


> She' got 10 or 11 inches of substrate and a hide. At first she just sat outside the hide, now she's at least going in the hide and it does look like she's dug down a little and she webs up the hide so you can barely see in. I' m wondering if it's too moist for her and maybe that is why she won't burrow.


Give it time. One morning I woke up and she burrowed all the way to the bottom a couple weeks later I woke up to a ton of new brought up dirt and noticed she made a huge living room for herself. She still will bring up dirt. Took her a minute to get started. Just be patient and thanks for keeping a pet hole. Most people bash the pet holes because they never see theres, they would all rather have g.roseas and then gripe about why their tarantula do sent eat or move. Stand proud because you own an awesome tarantula from a bad ass genus. Happy keeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JeremyRay75 (Mar 2, 2018)

0311usmc said:


> Give it time. One morning I woke up and she burrowed all the way to the bottom a couple weeks later I woke up to a ton of new brought up dirt and noticed she made a huge living room for herself. She still will bring up dirt. Took her a minute to get started. Just be patient and thanks for keeping a pet hole. Most people bash the pet holes because they never see theres, they would all rather have g.roseas and then gripe about why their tarantula do sent eat or move. Stand proud because you own an awesome tarantula from a bad ass genus. Happy keeping.


Well it was when I first got her I had a different hide in her enclosuser. She had only been in there a couple of days. Well after watching a bunch of YouTube videos at 2:30 In the morning I decide to change her hide. And she was out next to the cork bark. I open a small part of the enclosuer and using tongs I start to move the corkbark and her leg was touching it. I slowly move it away no problem. I took a second to make sure everything was ok and as I way bringing the cork ark out she freaked and in under a second it seems she had managed to fly out the small hole and (at the time I was doing this with the only light being from the t.v) so I didn't see where she landed so I freaked( cause i had a cat and dog not far from me). So i got the animals out flipped on the light and finally found her hanging upside down from my computer desk. With the help of a bamboo skewer and a catch cup I was about to get her back in and everything is ok. I have learned to clean or remove things in the daytime not while they are out and awake lmao. I sure was surprised how fast she was. But since she has dug out under her hidie haven't had a problem with her.but every night when the lights go out she does come out and then in the morning she webs herself inside the hide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 2, 2018)

NateSqueeler said:


> My E. murinus is particularly mean with a really deep burrow. She's my favorite but I really do not enjoy rehousing her.


Lo Pan is afraid of nothing, let alone a 'Hell full of _E.murinus_ to rehouse'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Mar 2, 2018)

jerermy said:


> Well it was when I first got her I had a different hide in her enclosuser. She had only been in there a couple of days. Well after watching a bunch of YouTube videos at 2:30 In the morning I decide to change her hide. And she was out next to the cork bark. I open a small part of the enclosuer and using tongs I start to move the corkbark and her leg was touching it. I slowly move it away no problem. I took a second to make sure everything was ok and as I way bringing the cork ark out she freaked and in under a second it seems she had managed to fly out the small hole and (at the time I was doing this with the only light being from the t.v) so I didn't see where she landed so I freaked( cause i had a cat and dog not far from me). So i got the animals out flipped on the light and finally found her hanging upside down from my computer desk. With the help of a bamboo skewer and a catch cup I was about to get her back in and everything is ok. I have learned to clean or remove things in the daytime not while they are out and awake lmao. I sure was surprised how fast she was. But since she has dug out under her hidie haven't had a problem with her.but every night when the lights go out she does come out and then in the morning she webs herself inside the hide.


Sounds exhilarating, lol. Glad you managed to catch it with no harm to the cobalt or yourself. 60% of my tarantulas are fossorial and something I have always done that has worked 100% of the time is a starter burrow. I don't make this very deep just enough that the tarantula will find it and be able to climb down far enough just to get all of the legs inside of it so it's all the way in, no more than that is needed they will take it from there. Been my personal experience from years of keep old world fossorials, my personal favorite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (May 9, 2018)

Okay so I saw a thread like this a while ago but I can't find it so I started a new one. Wether or not you'd like to admit it at least one of your inverts at least slightly freaks you out so I figured why not share so we can learn more about them and learn why not to fear them. I'll go first: my Zelus luridus is my only invert that freaks me the hecc out. I'm actually scared of most if not all assassin bugs just because of how painful there bite is. Mine just molted and I think grew wings which scares me more but I'll admit it's an irrational fear so let's hear yours and why

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greasylake (May 9, 2018)

S. Dehaani. I'm not really scared of it I just respect its speed and its bite, but I sure was scared of it while I was chasing it up my drapes with a catch cup muttering things under my breath that the moderators wouldn't like me to repeat. Ah that was a good day.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## 14pokies (May 9, 2018)

I'm more cautious with some than others but none of them scare me.. If your afraid of your pet you probably shouldn't own it unless your goal is to get over a phobia or something.. 

Some species are good at catching me off guard though..My female stirmi is allways good for doing something unexpected that will cause me to be startled for example.. It's just that knee jerk reaction to something unexpected.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Lokee85 (May 9, 2018)

It's weird, but I'm more freaked out by the little wolf spider slings I've caught recently than I am by even the largest tarantula in my collection. Don't get me wrong, I'm not exactly _scared_ of them, just a bit more intimidated by their speed and skittish behavior because all of the Ts I have are slow moving "beginner" species and haven't bolted on me like the wolfies do lol. I still adore them, however. I think I actually squealed in delight like a little kid on Christmas when the first wolf spider I caught molted. And we have 8 of them now. They're just too cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewT GBB (May 9, 2018)

My ultimate fear stems from losing the actual t, instead of the t itself. 

My S. calceatum sling is that spider. I had never seen anything come sprinting out of the TWO basins I was rehousing in until that faithful day. People who throw around the word teleport understand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## spookyvibes (May 9, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> S. Dehaani. I'm not really scared of it I just respect its speed and its bite, but I sure was scared of it while I was chasing it up my drapes with a catch cup muttering things under my breath that the moderators wouldn't like me to repeat. Ah that was a good day.


I'm just trying to imagine that scenario, it's so dreadfully terrifying but hilarious I'm so sorry that happened to you!

I'm not scared of any of my inverts, but I am terrified that one of my slings (looking at you Grammostola pulchripes ) is going to dart out of their condiment cup and get lost. Or that my Phormictopus cancerides is going to mistake my tongs for food and break her little tiny fangs. Poor little thing thinks EVERYTHING is food. Cage maintenance is problematic unless her mouth is full.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (May 9, 2018)

NewT GBB said:


> My ultimate fear stems from losing the actual t, instead of the t itself.
> 
> My S. calceatum sling is that spider. I had never seen anything come sprinting out of the TWO basins I was rehousing in until that faithful day. People who throw around the word teleport understand.


Yeah, S. cals are no joke when it comes to teleporting. Combined with their venom potency, I'm incredibly cautious with my two any time I have to get into their enclosures. My worst fear doesn't stem from _me_ getting nailed, but from one of them getting out and tagging my *cats*... If something happened to them that was due to my negligence, I'd never forgive myself. It'd also be pretty rotten if my cats killed one of the Ts, but at least they don't yowl in pain....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Greasylake (May 9, 2018)

spookyvibes said:


> I'm just trying to imagine that scenario, it's so dreadfully terrifying but hilarious I'm so sorry that happened to you!


So this is how I found out she was in pre-molt. I went to feed her so i cracked open the lid to the enclosure and dropped in a roach. She freaked out and bolted through the crack between the lid and the enclosure before I had a chance to slide it on tightly. Luckily I have a wood floor so she was having a little trouble scuttling away and that bought me enough time to put a catch cup in front of her, but she hooked a left and hid behind some books I have stacked in a corner. At that point I took a moment to take stock of the situation. I knew where the pede was, I had a nice big catch cup in my hand, and my hands were starting to shake more than usual. I took a breath, then moved the stack of books to try and get at the pede. She bolted, towards my drapes, with my foot in the way. That's probably the closest I've ever been to taking a bite, but I jumped back in time for her to run past without meeting my foot. At this point she runs up the drapes, I put my catch cup under her and the lid above her. She runs into the lid, lets go of the drapes, and drops into the cup. I put the lid on, lay down on the floor for a breather and then took a few pictures of her and put her in a much taller container. Moral of the story: put your centipedes in tall enclosures.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## spookyvibes (May 10, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> So this is how I found out she was in pre-molt. I went to feed her so i cracked open the lid to the enclosure and dropped in a roach. She freaked out and bolted through the crack between the lid and the enclosure before I had a chance to slide it on tightly. Luckily I have a wood floor so she was having a little trouble scuttling away and that bought me enough time to put a catch cup in front of her, but she hooked a left and hid behind some books I have stacked in a corner. At that point I took a moment to take stock of the situation. I knew where the pede was, I had a nice big catch cup in my hand, and my hands were starting to shake more than usual. I took a breath, then moved the stack of books to try and get at the pede. She bolted, towards my drapes, with my foot in the way. That's probably the closest I've ever been to taking a bite, but I jumped back in time for her to run past without meeting my foot. At this point she runs up the drapes, I put my catch cup under her and the lid above her. She runs into the lid, lets go of the drapes, and drops into the cup. I put the lid on, lay down on the floor for a breather and then took a few pictures of her and put her in a much taller container. Moral of the story: put your centipedes in tall enclosures.


!!! I have no words. I'm glad you didn't get bit

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (May 10, 2018)

I'm cautious around a few of them, but not scared. Ask me that question before September 2014 and I would've had a different answer for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul1126 (May 10, 2018)

I'm most scared of my Brachypelma hamorii, these guys are no joke.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NewT GBB (May 10, 2018)

PanzoN88 said:


> I'm cautious around a few of them, but not scared. Ask me that question before September 2014 and I would've had a different answer for you.


I would like to hear the follow up to this story? Did you survive?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venomgland (May 10, 2018)

None, cause of if I was scared of it. I wouldn't own it. Does that mean I'll stick my hand in there? No... A better question to ask would be which of you invert do you respect the most?

Reactions: Like 3 | Award 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (May 10, 2018)

Venomgland said:


> None, cause of if I was scared of it. I wouldn't own it. Does that mean I'll stick my hand in there? No... A better question to ask would be which of you invert do you respect the most?


Definitely a better way to put it. Kind of difficult to properly take care of something you're afraid of.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 10, 2018)

None, I'm more cautious around my Psalmos/Tapis/OWs though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4 (May 10, 2018)

The only inverts I have that I'm scared of are the feeders, lol. I'm scared that the red runners are going to get loose and I'll end up with free range roaches. Plus the adults creep me out, I just can't get over that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (May 10, 2018)

Scared is a big word,but I am more cautious when opening my E.pachypus' enclosure simply because she's a meanie after her molt and chases after the tongs and water stream.

 Also with my P.ornata because it is so ungodly well camouflaged it manages to startle me by suddenly moving. 

And while feeding, my A.geniculatas. Simply because they will jump up at the tongs when there's food to be had.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Misty Day (May 10, 2018)

None. If you're afraid of something you shouldn't own it. I'm cautious of my faster arboreals and OWs but not afraid. I've been keeping T's for 5 years now and there's still so many species I want to keep but don't feel I would be comfortable in owning yet. _Chilobrachys guangxiensis_ is at the top of my wishlist but the thought of rehousing one sounds daunting. They're not going anywhere though so I'll just wait until I'm ready.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (May 10, 2018)

Scared is a big word,but I am more cautious when opening my E.pachypus' enclosure simply because she's a meanie after her molt and chases after the tongs and water stream.

 Also with my P.ornata because it is so ungodly well camouflaged it manages to startle me by suddenly moving. 

And while feeding, my A.geniculatas. Simply because they will jump up at the tongs when there's food to be had.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets (May 10, 2018)

I agree with everyone saying respect is a better word. I'm not afraid of any of my Ts, but there are certainly ones I'm more cautious around. 

The one I'm the most cautious with is my LP. She’s a little over 3 inches DLS, but she's a ravenous murder beast when it comes to anything moving in her enclosure. She went from being my most timid spider to my most food driven one, and without a molt in between to explain the behavior change. She will literally throw herself at my tongs before I even have a chance to drop a superworm in. Yesterday when I was refilling her water bowl, she spent the entire time attacking the water over and over again because "maybe it's food this time!". I'm not sure I'm looking forward to dealing with that behavior when she's full sized

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (May 10, 2018)

Venomgland said:


> None, cause of if I was scared of it. I wouldn't own it. Does that mean I'll stick my hand in there? No... A better question to ask would be which of you invert do you respect the most?


you guys know what i meant

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## narwhalica (May 10, 2018)

You might think that it would be my OBT or my Regalis but no. I'm most scared of my A Pupurea sling.
Every time I try to feed that tiny little baby she absolutely darts towards my hand across my long tweezers. She had even jumped at my hand before (and missed) but it scared the bejeebus outta me. XD Psycho adorable avicularia baby.
*no babies were hurt in the making of these crises.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZHESSWA (May 10, 2018)

I'm pretty comfortable with all my inverts at the moment, but for me centipedes are intimidating. I'm fascinated by them and think they're really cool & I don't have a fear of them, but they seem so unpredictable and much more savage than tarantulas in general. Way more primitive and barbaric to me, whenever I get one it'll be treated with the utmost respect and caution, but that goes with all animals I suppose! It's never good to be comfortable, you should always have a respect and be ready for anything when it comes to animals. No matter how docile or used to the behavior you are, I like to expect the unexpected and always respect the animals vibe that it's giving off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WoofSpider (May 10, 2018)

It's not really a fear, but my feeder roaches actually freak me out a bit as adults.The nymphs are pretty cute, but the adults... I mean look at this guy.


Oh and kicks from those spiky legs don't feel too good either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haemus (May 10, 2018)

I respect/fear my A. genic the most. She's my fastest grower and most violent eater, always slamming herself into her prey.

Strangely enough, she's a breeze to rehouse. Because she's always out in the open, it's simple to catch cup her and bam, into the new enclosure she goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (May 10, 2018)

Haemus said:


> I respect/fear my A. genic the most. She's my fastest grower and most violent eater, always slamming herself into her prey.
> 
> Strangely enough, she's a breeze to rehouse. Because she's always out in the open, it's simple to catch cup her and bam, into the new enclosure she goes.


Unless they start thinking the catch cup might be food as well 
Everything is food!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Deb60 (May 10, 2018)

I’m still scared of my scorpions , especially my Asian Forrest as it’s full grown . Better than I was originally, couldn’t even watch them on tv . I’m ok feeding etc , but it’s the thought of having to move my big guy when it’s time to clean out his substrate, May just do one side ( during the day ) then move his hide the next day and do the other side.


----------



## basin79 (May 10, 2018)

Not scared of any of my inverts. 

I'm more cautious around the more defensive ones although I'm relaxed around all of them. That's relaxed NOT complacent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## patriotgator (May 10, 2018)

I wouldn’t say I’m afraid of my Scolopendra dehaani but it does get my heart racing when I have to mess with it’s cage.


----------



## Deb60 (May 10, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Scared is a big word,but I am more cautious when opening my E.pachypus' enclosure simply because she's a meanie after her molt and chases after the tongs and water stream.
> 
> Also with my P.ornata because it is so ungodly well camouflaged it manages to startle me by suddenly moving.
> 
> And while feeding, my A.geniculatas. Simply because they will jump up at the tongs when there's food to be had.


Will have to to see if my A . Geniculatus does that , mines a Juvenile at the moment.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 10, 2018)

draconisj4 said:


> Plus the adults creep me out, I just can't get over that.


Mah 

* I've only wanted a reason for say: 'Mah'

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 10, 2018)

None. Shouldn't own it if you're scared of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deb60 (May 10, 2018)

ZHESSWA said:


> I'm pretty comfortable with all my inverts at the moment, but for me centipedes are intimidating. I'm fascinated by them and think they're really cool & I don't have a fear of them, but they seem so unpredictable and much more savage than tarantulas in general. Way more primitive and barbaric to me, whenever I get one it'll be treated with the utmost respect and caution, but that goes with all animals I suppose! It's never good to be comfortable, you should always have a respect and be ready for anything when it comes to animals. No matter how docile or used to the behavior you are, I like to expect the unexpected and always respect the animals vibe that it's giving off.


Centipedes are something I’d not get , even thro I said the same about my Ts and scorpions . Don’t fancy getting a bite from them !


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 10, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> None. Shouldn't own it if you're scared of it.


So? I was freaking scared of one of my fiance temperament (half Calabrian, half Roman = 100% hot head & hot blooded) yet I'd loved to *own *her for years, in every possible way. Sometimes there's that twisted perv feeling to count and consider

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82 (May 10, 2018)

Deb60 said:


> Will have to to see if my A . Geniculatus does that , mines a Juvenile at the moment.


Some of mine (I have ten, lol) are edging into the juvenile stage as well. They appear to grow more 'confident' with size to be honest. They start out really small and sometimes they are scared easily, which isn't the case when they grow bigger. I think my biggest one is around 12 cm DLS now. An absolute monster already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 10, 2018)

Deb60 said:


> Centipedes are something I’d not get , even thro I said the same about my Ts and scorpions . Don’t fancy getting a bite from them !


Why would you get bit? I love my 2 pedes. Never had a problem with them. Just be calm. I knew the enclosure wasn't tall enough so I had lids and tubs ready. Obviously have a taller enclosure but I knew she'd try to get out so was prepared for it.


----------



## FrDoc (May 10, 2018)

NewT GBB said:


> I would like to hear the follow up to this story? Did you survive?


No, he did not.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Haemus (May 10, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Unless they start thinking the catch cup might be food as well
> Everything is food!


One more molt and that's happening lol. My A. genic has a weighted water dish because she will maul the thing as I fill it. Definitely a "bite now, ask questions later" species

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (May 10, 2018)

My King cricket is the only one of my inverts that scares me. It's got good eyesight, can jump about a metre, has scissors for a face and wants to kill me. Also they eat funnel webs, enough said.

I do really love the little bastard though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (May 10, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> My King cricket is the only one of my inverts that scares me. It's got good eyesight, can jump about a metre, has scissors for a face and wants to kill me. Also they eat funnel webs, enough said.
> 
> I do really love the little bastard though


Scientific name? I need one.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (May 10, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Scientific name? I need one.


Penalva flavocalceata, which is one of the smaller and calmer species. Only about the size of a large mouse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 10, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> So? I was freaking scared of one of my fiance temperament (half Calabrian, half Roman = 100% hot head & hot blooded) yet I'd loved to *own *her for years, in every possible way. Sometimes there's that twisted perv feeling to count and consider


Well ffs there shouldn't be.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (May 10, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Scientific name? I need one.


_Libanasidus vittatus, _perhaps.  

I see @Dennis Nedry replied with a different species, but this is the one I'd pick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 10, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Penalva flavocalceata, which is one of the smaller and calmer species. Only about the size of a large mouse


Cheers. I'd love a predatory cricket.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 10, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Well ffs there shouldn't be.


Had to Google what 'ffs' was and before what you wanted to mean jumped out 'ffs - Ferrovie Federali Svizzere' (Italian, in English is: Switzerland Federal Railways) and this reminded me when, as a teen, smuggled cigarettes from Chiasso (Switzerland) to Milano city, using the train for free since our father was a manager of the Italian railways

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (May 10, 2018)

dangerforceidle said:


> _Libanasidus vittatus, _perhaps.
> 
> I see @Dennis Nedry replied with a different species, but this is the one I'd pick.


Cheers ears.


----------



## Fredericusrex (May 10, 2018)

I don't have a pet invert that scares me because my only invert is an old hisser named Freddie and he is a cute cuddle baby but if I had a pet butterfly or moth then I'd be terrified of it


----------



## Lokee85 (May 10, 2018)

WoofSpider said:


> I strongly disagree with all the users expressing that "you shouldn't own something that you are afraid of".
> 
> As far as I am concerned, as long as you are providing proper husbandry, then nobody has the right to tell you that you can't own whatever you want (disregarding legal arguments).
> 
> Fear is a very personal thing. And everyone has a different relationship with it. It's ridiculous and insulting to say that somebody doesn't deserve to own a tarantula because of their own emotions. Judge people for the care that they provide, sure. But not for their personal thoughts that aren't affecting their husbandry.


I agree. When I first started keeping inverts, we had a WC bark scorpion and a WC wolf spider (not sure on scientific name of either), and I was _terrified_ of spiders and other arachnids. Well, my husband was terrible at keeping up their care (it was his job because they freaked me out) and I felt bad for them, so I started caring for them myself, and it was scary at first, but I slowly started getting over my arachnophobia. Now, I'm obsessed with them, have 23 Ts and 8 wolf spiders, and if it hadn't been for keeping a couple of animals I was initially afraid of, I never would have gotten over that fear.


----------



## Lokee85 (May 10, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Here's the problem. You're scared of the tarantula you're keeping. You need to rehouse. No way are you going to be able to rehouse that tarantula without stressing him/her out.
> 
> Your centipede latches onto your tongs. You drop them and they land against the enclosure. The centipede is now running along the top of the enclosure.
> 
> If your scared of a pet GIVE THEM UP.


Honestly, the first rehouse I did with one of my Ts, I was extremely nervous, my heart was racing, and I was shaking a bit (not a lot, but some). But despite my nerves/fears, I made sure I was prepared, I handled everything in a calm manner, and everything went smoothly.

If I hadn't pushed through that fear, I wouldn't be as comfortable with my Ts and other spiders as I am today. If I had given up on this hobby because of my initial fears, I would still be in the throes of arachnophobia. I wouldn't get an animal I wasnt comfortable providing care for, which is why I still only have "beginner" type species. If I was too scared to provide proper care, then I could see giving up my animals, but it wasn't like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 10, 2018)

Lokee85 said:


> Honestly, the first rehouse I did with one of my Ts, I was extremely nervous, my heart was racing, and I was shaking a bit (not a lot, but some). But despite my nerves/fears, I made sure I was prepared, I handled everything in a calm manner, and everything went smoothly.
> 
> If I hadn't pushed through that fear, I would be as comfortable with my Ts and other spiders as I am today. If I had given up on this hobby because of my initial fears, I would still be in the throes of arachnophobia. I wouldn't get an animal I wasnt comfortable providing care for, which is why I still only have "beginner" type species. If I was too scared to provide proper care, then I could see giving up my animals, but it wasn't like that.


Now that's a good point. Although nerves and fear I feel are different emotions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lokee85 (May 10, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Now that's a good point. Although nerves and fear I feel are different emotions.


Nerves and fear are absolutely different emotions, but they can be experienced simultaneously, as was my case.


----------



## Arachnophoric (May 10, 2018)

WoofSpider said:


> I strongly disagree with all the users expressing that "you shouldn't own something that you are afraid of".
> 
> As far as I am concerned, as long as you are providing proper husbandry, then nobody has the right to tell you that you can't own whatever you want (disregarding legal arguments).
> 
> Fear is a very personal thing. And everyone has a different relationship with it. It's ridiculous and insulting to say that somebody doesn't deserve to own a tarantula because of their own emotions. Judge people for the care that they provide, sure. But not for their personal thoughts that aren't affecting their husbandry.


If someone who is afraid of an invert can still take proper care of it (husbandry, feeding, rehousing, etc.) then there's no issue. I'm more speaking in the vein that it can be hard to take care of something you're deathly afraid of. I had a wild caught bold jumping spider that I had been taking care of for months. I left for a weekend and my mom caught a fly, and despite her arachnophobia she decided she wanted to feed it. 

She opened the lid and it tried crawling out. She slammed the lid back down on it in her panic, killing it. I know it's not an apples to apples comparison, but I'm sure you see what I'm getting at.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (May 10, 2018)

basin79 said:


> If you're scared you don't behave normally. Especially if it's an ongoing event.
> 
> For me if anyone is actually scared of a pet they need to give that pet away.


Look my assassin bug freaks me out but I'm providing all the proper husbandry and if/when I need to rehouse it I'm not afraid to pit a catch cup over it and move it will I ever put my hand in the enclosure to move something no but if it escapes or something I'm gonna be a bit stressed but I'll be cool and catch it. I personally think If something scares you being around it more helps I'm already starting to be more cool around my little assassin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (May 10, 2018)

MOD NOTE:

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, lets not argue about opinions and who's is right or wrong!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## WoofSpider (May 11, 2018)

I would like to simply state (in a non-argumentative way) that keepers that are experiencing trepidation when dealing with their pets, *but still providing adequate care*, should not feel pressured into giving up their pets. I will not discuss this point any further.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Razzledazzy (May 11, 2018)

To derail before things really get going, I don't own one but I find H. Macs completely overwhelming. I don't know why, they're not the most venomous, or the fastest. But I've come to the conclusion I'll never own one because the species freaks me out for some reason.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant (May 11, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Okay so I saw a thread like this a while ago but I can't find it so I started a new one. Wether or not you'd like to admit it at least one of your inverts at least slightly freaks you out so I figured why not share so we can learn more about them and learn why not to fear them.


*Moderator note: I found the previous thread, so I merged the two. Carry on!*


----------



## Joogvanhedel (May 11, 2018)

draconisj4 said:


> The only inverts I have that I'm scared of are the feeders, lol. I'm scared that the red runners are going to get loose and I'll end up with free range roaches. Plus the adults creep me out, I just can't get over that.


Hahaha, i have the same here. I realy dont like my cockroachs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (May 11, 2018)

Razzledazzy said:


> To derail before things really get going, I don't own one but I find H. Macs completely overwhelming. I don't know why, they're not the most venomous, or the fastest. But I've come to the conclusion I'll never own one because the species freaks me out for some reason.


While they are not the most fast or venomous, they do belong to the advanced section at the top of the ladder system, so to speak. 
I swore the same, but I got one as a freebie. I like it so far, but I'll be sure to give it away as soon as that changes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haemus (May 11, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> My King cricket is the only one of my inverts that scares me. It's got good eyesight, can jump about a metre, has scissors for a face and wants to kill me. Also they eat funnel webs, enough said.
> 
> I do really love the little bastard though


It can take down a funnel web? That is so cool!


----------



## Lefisher93 (May 11, 2018)

I only have what are considered beginner species but I am actually scared of my MM g.pulchripes.  He has turned into a really mean and unpredictable t.  His automatic response is to strike.  He was my favorite baby and now I don't DARE stick any part of my body in the tank.  I have had several close calls where he has almost bit me.  He is much larger than the typical male for his species so I interact with this turd as minimal as I possibly can.  I am a baby who is scared of my pet that is not even considered an aggressive species.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dennis Nedry (May 23, 2018)

Haemus said:


> It can take down a funnel web? That is so cool!


They can take out everything from a funnel web to a small lizard. The biggest Aussie species can catch, kill and eat animals as large small rats and young eastern brown snakes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Dec 13, 2019)

Shaithisferenczy said:


> oh god, i had a von wirthi, it was completely insane. ended up trading it for a singapore blue and she's a total sweetheart. never owning a von wirthi again,they're my spider kryptonite.


 I had a C. vonwirthi that I ended up returning to the reptile shop I bought it from (was mislabeled as C. minax). And when I first picked it up from the reptile shop, it was trying to bite me through the deli cup it was packed in. I will say that she wasn’t packed all that well by their supplier, but my god, that T was PISSED.

But besides that, he/she was pretty well-behaved during the 4 days I had it, and he/she didn’t give me much trouble when it was time to get packed up (again). 

Here’s a picture from when I had to pack him/her back up:


----------



## Brachyfan (Dec 13, 2019)

I keep nw terrestrials and the 2 I have with "bad" reputations are a juvie Pterinopelma sazimai and a tiny Acanthoscurria geniculata. I'm not nervous right now of the genic because it is very gentlemanly for the moment. That P saz kinda makes me nervous though. It is much faster than any other t I have currently and is named P s(p)az for obvious reasons. My Brachypelma baumgarteni is kinda weird too. Always trying to escape!


----------



## Kitara (Dec 13, 2019)

Scariest one I own is my X. immanis.   It is scary because I feel like I dont know enough about it. He is so calm that I am just _waiting_ for the crazy to come out. lol


----------



## Moebius (Dec 13, 2019)

None particularly scary, nothing outright lethal but definitely some individuals that you don't expect to play nice.
Weirdly enough, if there's one I consider extra sneaky (rather than threat posing, toddler tantrum defensiveness) to keep an eye on, it's the big T. cf vagans gal I have. 

I've had some extra touchy individuals of various species that would go ape on a water dish or even tag the edge of their enclosure (anything within reach) but they primarily stick to their enclosure. They're just spooked, even if they flip on their back kicking up substrate in their display (hence the toddler tantrum).

"The Beast" as I call her? She'll cooly walk over to the edge of her enclosure some days, start slowly clambering out, towards whoever is moving nearby and THEN getting defensive as she nears you. We're exposed talking fang action, not threat poses or hair flicking. I'd swear she's territorial, and she has a very broad definition of what's "hers". For an freebie she sure won me over with that personality.

Sure it's generally in slow motion compared to some Ts (like the Pseudoclamoris going full on NASCAR or teleporting Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tigers), and it isn't a daily thing, but seeing her sort of response isn't something I'd commonly expect. It doesn't give me the hee-bee-jee-bees or even twinge my nerves, but it did give me pause the first couple of times. I expect OWs to give me guff; you generally don't expect something like that from an ex-Brachy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brachyfan (Dec 13, 2019)

Moebius said:


> None particularly scary, nothing outright lethal but definitely some individuals that you don't expect to play nice.
> Weirdly enough, if there's one I consider extra sneaky (rather than threat posing, toddler tantrum defensiveness) to keep an eye on, it's the big T. cf vagans gal I have.
> 
> I've had some extra touchy individuals of various species that would go ape on a water dish or even tag the edge of their enclosure (anything within reach) but they primarily stick to their enclosure. They're just spooked, even if they flip on their back kicking up substrate in their display (hence the toddler tantrum).
> ...


That's crazy! Sounds just like my baumgarteni. Ive seen him get defensive towards his water dish and slap the water. When that didn't work he crawled into the dish and slapped the water 3 times! Got totally soaked and hid behind his hide! I didn't really include him in my previous post because he is slow enough that I see him coming a mile away.

My boehmei is probably my craziest t. Threat postures all the time! If i look at the enclosure it rears up! But again I didn't include it cause it is 1/4" and really adorable. Probably won't be so cute when it's 4+" lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 13, 2019)

dont be fooled by the fact this unassuming girl is only 100mm DLS and a fuzzball, Kotzman's are downright terrifying with rehouses

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Cas S (Dec 14, 2019)

one of my gbbs is insane, whenever i feed him he jumps on the cricket instantly and flips out. recently hes started not even eating the cricket and just grabbing the tongs and trying to pull them into the cage, he ripped up his entire web one time because i was trying to pull the tweezers away from him and he wouldnt let go. he also likes to bolt and is very fast


----------



## Vanisher (Dec 14, 2019)

My subadult male P atrichomatus for sure. I lined his enclosure with 8 inches of sub and a corkbark. For the first 4 month it lived in the burrow like a Haplopelma and retreated if outside and disturbed. After its last moult it changed behaviour and is always out on display. Great, cos i can always see it, but bonkers, cos it is defenssive and it gives me problems when filling its waterdish, it is very protective of its waterdish! I have to shield my hands when i have to take the dish out and have to use a long tweezer. I would not dare to put my hands in there.
I have many colorforms of P murinus, both juveniles and adults and those always retreats when i open their cages. So not much problems there. Same with my E murinus


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Dec 15, 2019)

She's not "scary" but my A. chalcodes is feisty and I'm always expecting her to attack things randomly.


----------



## Transrights (Dec 16, 2019)

My P. Formosa. I'm not scared of her but still very careful when rehousing since it's my first OW arboreal and I haven't had her for long, so I still can't fully judge her temper yet. Additionally, she's a subadult female so I am adamant on not going to be bitten by her. She's due for a rehouse today so I'm looking forward to that


----------



## Asgiliath (Dec 16, 2019)

I’d say my four inch C. lividus or three inch P. irminia but my tiny OBT juvie is soooo fast. I’m “afraid” of them bolting out and getting lost forever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brachyfan (Dec 16, 2019)

Asgiliath said:


> I’d say my four inch C. lividus or three inch P. irminia but my tiny OBT juvie is soooo fast. I’m “afraid” of them bolting out and getting lost forever.


I feel the same way about my P sazimai. Not worried about bites or hair kicking. Just about it bolting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Transrights (Dec 16, 2019)

Update: second rehousing of P. Formosa done. I think I confirmed my own suspicions. She's super chill! Didn't try to bolt or strike once. Was just like "urgh fine, I'll move so you'll stop poking my butt with your stupid brush" 

Still had taken every precaution I could. Multiple catch cups ready, multiple cardboard cutouts to block openings when I prod her, decoy "hides" beside the enclosure, everything done in bathtub.​


----------



## Asgiliath (Dec 16, 2019)

Brachyfan said:


> I feel the same way about my P sazimai. Not worried about bites or hair kicking. Just about it bolting.


Yeah! I’d totally rather have a spider stand their ground and slap and bite than run around everywhere. With the  former, you just keep your hands away and  you’re good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sinned (Dec 17, 2019)

The one that I'm the most careful around with is my A.geniculata, this is mostly because of her feeding response. I don't tong feed, but if she senses anything (tong included) she will jump/go for it. She won't hesitate climbing up. Feeding is fun, but retrieving a water-dish can be an hilarious endeavor. 

Previously, it was my juvenile Phormictopus atrichomatus that was really skittish and quickly went on the defensive, but since her last molt she runs to her hide when she even senses me entering the room.

The A. geniculata on the other hand, always had this behaviour, I love that T


----------



## Shadow89 (Dec 19, 2019)

I’d say my T. vagans. I get it’s a new world, but that thing is a little devil. It molted about a month and a half ago, and it outgrew it’s old enclosure and it was a nightmare rehousing it first it bit the catch cup and then it jumped onto the wall. Ever since that I’ve only ever opened its cage for feeding


----------



## T Lurksalot (Dec 19, 2019)

I have a c Marshalli that’s normally perfectly manageable but I rehoused her to her adult enclosure the other day and wow was she angry about it! Stood her ground and postured/slapped and stridulated the whole time. I use long soda straws as prods when I rehouse and every time I brushed her she wheeled and bit the straw, clung to it and wouldn’t retreat an inch. I keep OBTs too and I’ve never seen a baboon stand and fight for this long and not budge so I was surprised at how stubborn this Marshalli was. I ended up just lifting her out by the straw and placing it in the new enclosure, I had to retrieve it later when she calmed down. I wouldn’t call her scary but I learned she will DEFEND her TERRITORY lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JC (Dec 20, 2019)

p. murinus.

i've owned black widows, but with p.murinus' speed and attitude it's such a pain to maintain properly in terms of cage cleaning.


----------



## CommanderBacon (Dec 20, 2019)

I might say my OBT but it’s a wee sling and it hides when I pick its enclosure up. My C darlingi slings are fast but chill, and while I don’t exactly look forward to rehousing them in January, I’m not worried about it.

I’m more inclined to say the only one I’m truly worried about is my adult female B boehmei, because it acts like a complete lunatic and is unpredictable. I’m not scared of it, but I’m worried it’s going to flip out for no discernible reason and bolt, so I am cautious when I feed it and always have a catch cup ready.

It’s like talking to my mom. You never know what kind of crazy nonsense will upset it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brachyfan (Dec 20, 2019)

CommanderBacon said:


> I might say my OBT but it’s a wee sling and it hides when I pick its enclosure up. My C darlingi slings are fast but chill, and while I don’t exactly look forward to rehousing them in January, I’m not worried about it.
> 
> I’m more inclined to say the only one I’m truly worried about is my adult female B boehmei, because it acts like a complete lunatic and is unpredictable. I’m not scared of it, but I’m worried it’s going to flip out for no discernible reason and bolt, so I am cautious when I feed it and always have a catch cup ready.
> 
> It’s like talking to my mom. You never know what kind of crazy nonsense will upset it.


My boehmei just threat postures if you walk by the enclosure. Even at 1/4" it stands it's ground. I hope it doesn't get bolty. I can relate about the mum thing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draconisj4 (Dec 20, 2019)

My L. klugi has turned into the devil incarnate. After her last molt she started threat posing, slapping and striking whenever I opened her enclosure. I figured since she needed rehousing and the fool had filled in her hide she was freaking out because she had nowhere to hide. I moved her to a much larger enclosure...nope, didn't work. She now runs from end to end stopping every couple of inches to threat pose, slap,slap, strike, She doesn't use her hide at all. Distracting her with a meal so I can get her water dish doesn't work either. She'll threat pose, run and slap with a mouthful of roach. She is only 4" now, should be fun when she gets bigger, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## extrovertinvert (Dec 20, 2019)

My OBT because it is my only old world, and it's the fastest and the most potent T I have.
  That being said, it has never given me a threat posture or shown any sign of aggression or defensiveness. It just runs into its burrow when I open the enclosure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chaos4eva (Dec 21, 2019)

Definitely the
Psalmopoeus irminia I just got a few hours ago. I've read they are very fast and defensive. So for me it's a new challenge



draconisj4 said:


> My L. klugi has turned into the devil incarnate. After her last molt she started threat posing, slapping and striking whenever I opened her enclosure. I figured since she needed rehousing and the fool had filled in her hide she was freaking out because she had nowhere to hide. I moved her to a much larger enclosure...nope, didn't work. She now runs from end to end stopping every couple of inches to threat pose, slap,slap, strike, She doesn't use her hide at all. Distracting her with a meal so I can get her water dish doesn't work either. She'll threat pose, run and slap with a mouthful of roach. She is only 4" now, should be fun when she gets bigger, lol.


Got a picture?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4 (Dec 21, 2019)

Chaos4eva said:


> Got a picture?


Terrible picture but you get the idea  This was her this morning as soon as I opened the enclosure. I finally had to drop a deli cup over her so I could clean her water dish.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chaos4eva (Dec 22, 2019)

draconisj4 said:


> Terrible picture but you get the idea  This was her this morning as soon as I opened the enclosure. I finally had to drop a deli cup over her so I could clean her water dish.
> View attachment 329084


Yes I see what you're saying


----------



## asunshinefix (Dec 28, 2019)

I have a healthy respect for my Pamphobeteus sp. Machala. It's not mean or anything but it has an absolutely ridiculous feeding response. Even with a cricket or two already in its fangs it will jump at anything that moves. It's also quite skittish and unreasonably fast so rehouses are a little nerve-wracking. I think once it puts on a little more size it will probably chill out - around 3" seems to be peak craziness for most of the NWs I've raised.


----------



## StampFan (Dec 29, 2019)

Spiders aren't scary.  At all.  Why is this thread still going?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Dec 29, 2019)

My N.incei gold. And that's because of the pure speed of these Ts. It's not too defensive or anything. Just super bolty. I love it


----------



## TechComMike (Dec 29, 2019)

Gonna swap out the substrate on my S. calceatum (5.5") and P. striata (6.5") next weekend so cautious of that process but neither one has actually done anything to scare me as such.


----------

